

How Flightfox doubled their remarketing email conversions - chexton
http://blog.getvero.com/how-flightfox-doubled-their-remarketing-email-conversions/

======
captaintacos
The email that did get me to start using Flightfox was another one sent to you
a few days later after you had signed up, looked around, but didn't end-up
launching any contest.

In that email Flightfox said they noticed that I didn't launch any contest and
gave me a coupon that covered 50% of any contest just to try it out.

So that's how I started using their service.

On the other hand I also learned there are other things to take into
consideration when launching a contest. The most important one, knowing you
have to buy the ticket as soon as possible. My contest was a tricky one
(involving a toddler, timing international connections in the US, etc) so
after 3 days there was only one decent result, and it was gone by the time I
wanted to purchase it :(

So I guess that was the reason why the longest duration of the contests is of
just 3 days. Which reminds me, I still need to go back there and do it all
again.

~~~
chexton
They are experimenting with a number of different campaigns and are of course
continually A/B testing the one I mention in the post but this is a nice
snapshot for a certain point in time!

Hopefully we can cover more of their tests in the future as it's great stuff.

I'll make sure they see this comment too, in case they have any feedback.

------
acabal
It doubled, or in this case, increased by 1.6%. That's nice, but how can you
know that a 1.6% increase is a direct result of these tweaks, instead of just
natural ups and downs in email response? Maybe 1.6% of recipients were having
an unnaturally good day and decided to click that month? That's only 1 in 98
people after all. If it had been 10% or something like that then that's an
obvious difference, but 1.6%?

~~~
wolffnc3
Typically A/B tests are run until they reach a statistically significant
result. The article doesn't include the sample size, but with a sample size as
small as 500 users for each test an increase from 1.6% to 3.2% would be a
change larger than 1 standard deviation, and thus can be assumed to be more
than just random noise.

------
toast76
We currently do a lot of this stuff internally using our own system. But I
must confess that we don't have great analytics on it...so it's tough to know
if it's effective. Will check this out as an alternative.

Out of curiosity, how's this compare to using something like Intercom.io?

~~~
chexton
Definitely a common problem. Awesome to hear you have something setup though,
that's a step ahead of most!

Tracking metrics properly would help you take it every further.

Intercom is (in my opinion) more closely related to a CRM. It's messaging
features are quite powerful and give you the ability to do support and in-app
messaging really easily.

In contrast, our focus is squarely on email right now. We make it easy to
setup sophisticated campaigns, use custom HTML templates and do A/B testing -
all the good stuff you'd expect when dealing with emails. On top of that we
want to make it easier to send _better_ campaigns by building out tools that
really help you drive your conversions higher. Reporting is a big part of
that, as is sharing real-world examples!

------
andrewdowling
Totally awesome ... using something like Vero for email marketing is really a
no-brainer

~~~
chexton
Thanks for the kind words!

------
monfresh
I would be curious to know if placing that copy directly on the website in
step 2 would have the same effect as the email. Has Flightfox tried that?

------
scriptrockalan
+1 @davidtyleryork, we've been doing the same. Customizability is always a
concern for us but we will definitely take a close look at this.

~~~
chexton
Drop me a line if you have any questions, chris AT getvero.com (same goes for
everyone here, of course).

------
davidtyleryork
Vero, where were you 3 months ago? I was searching for exactly this and ended
up cobbling together a solution. Oi :)

~~~
chexton
Would have loved to have helped!

You're not alone in cobbling together a solution, there are a ton of people in
that bucket. We want to make Vero the tool that not only helps people save
time building their own solutions but allows them to send better campaigns
(i.e. better reporting and internal smarts).

The blog posts with examples are hopefully helpful even if you're not using
our system!

------
francov88
Great post Vero! Really like seeing the winning email and the original one.

Keep up the great work.

------
massarog
What plugin is that for your blog on the left hand side with the share icons?

~~~
chexton
Digg Digg (<http://bufferapp.com/diggdigg>) by the guys at Buffer.

